
Microsoft announces upcoming OneDrive improvements - john58
https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-announces-upcoming-onedrive-improvements
======
di0x74
I think onedrive it's ok for what it offers, but also can't wait to see what
new stuff will bring google one

